# Vintage ammo Value?



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

This is 30-06 and belongs to the original owner of them ...he wanted to know if they hold any value and if so In the area of What? Most of he boxes are still factory sealed and the ones that were opened -the cartridges looked Very clean! I believe these were obtained in 1968. Thanks!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://www.oldammo.com/

http://www.oldguns.net/catammo.htm#USRfile


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Texas T said:


> http://www.oldammo.com/
> 
> http://www.oldguns.net/catammo.htm#USRfile


Cool sites ! Thank you.

Additional pic...he has a large ammo can full of these!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Folks seem to think that when ammo gets some age on it it either goes bad or worth some special value. That is just some old 06 stuff manufactured in 1959 for the interagency matches when they shot 06 before the 08. Its all great ammo and I wish I had some.It will be good for many years. They made plenty for the 45 auto too.. The stuff he has in cans in clips was made for the M1 Garand famous rifle from the WW2 era and Korea Oh yes I will take all he has if he wants to get rid of them. Not worth more beecause they are old but not as much as new stuff. 

Charlie


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Folks seem to think that when ammo gets some age on it it either goes bad or worth some special value. That is just some old 06 stuff manufactured in 1959 for the interagency matches when they shot 06 before the 08. Its all great ammo and I wish I had some.It will be good for many years. They made plenty for the 45 auto too.. The stuff he has in cans in clips was made for the M1 Garand famous rifle from the WW2 era and Korea Oh yes I will take all he has if he wants to get rid of them. Not worth more beecause they are old but not as much as new stuff.
> 
> Charlie


I'll let him know...i picked up a large lot of .06 brass from him..some of it Remington unprimed in the box...actually two 20 rd boxes of that and maybe 500 rds of 1x fired rds..if anyone is interested in it let me know ..i plan to post some pics of it all on here by tomorrow...then to EBAY!


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Lake City Match Ammo!!! Good stuff right there!!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Cool sites ! Thank you.
> 
> Additional pic...he has a large ammo can full of these!


Hey Charles, I bet you could find a good home for those! :rotfl:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I know I could

Charlie


----------

